# 10w+6d pregnant with a really bad headache



## A+A (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi there,

i am looking for some advise....

I am 10w+6d pregnant and have had a constant (not going away) headache since Sat (for the last 4 days   ) it eases off a little but then it comes back real bad.

I am drinking plenty of fluids and eating the usual (large) amounts, sleep for 8hrs (usual amount) and really cannot work out why i have such a bad headache  

Its all on my left handside more towards the front of my head... I have been taking Paracetamol but it is not doing anything (not a slightest bit of difference).

What might be causing it?

Should i go to see a DR or is this normal in early PG?


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

headaches can be a symptom of early pregnancy but as it has lasted so long it may be worth a trip to your GP. Try and have some extra rest and see if that helps

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## A+A (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Oink. I'm going to call NHS direct and if nothing gets better i will see my GP on Fri.

Thanks again. x


----------



## A+A (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Oink,

I really could not take it any more so ended up calling NHS direct once i got home... (was too late to see my GP) and they were ever so good, booked me in that same eve to see an out of hours DR...
I went to the apointment, had my blood pressure measured, 101 questions asked and tourch shined into my eyes... The he told me that i have a "migraine" and to carry on taking paracetamol or he could prescribe something stronger but that might be harmful to my mamby.
I opted for the suffering and carried on Paracetamol, then today at work i was speaking to this lovely collegue of mine and she sudgested i have a REALLY sweet tea... so i did and to my surprise it seem to have eased my headache...

Am i running low on sugar and is that the reason why i have this migraine?

Sorry to bother you again...

thanks for your help. x


----------

